# Power System Analysis/ Chelapati Review



## Hutch726 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just got both of these texts and was wondering:

What chapters is everyone studying on the power system analysis book?

Should I tackle the Chelapati book cover to cover or omit some chapters?

Thanks-

Stephen


----------



## willsee (Mar 15, 2011)

Hutch726 said:


> Just got both of these texts and was wondering:What chapters is everyone studying on the power system analysis book?
> 
> Should I tackle the Chelapati book cover to cover or omit some chapters?
> 
> ...


Overview of Power System Analysis...skipping where it starts going too indepth

Chelapati basically cover to cover


----------



## cableguy (Mar 15, 2011)

I have and used both books, but both offer more detail than you need.

Don't get bogged down in stuff like air gap power calculations when they give you a billion little motor parameters. The test is not that detailed. Remember, they give you 6 minutes per question. If the question you're working has you writing a full page to calculate the answer... it's not a "test worthy" question. Chelapati is designed for the old PE exam - the long version. Today's version is different.

Use Grainger for delta-wye transformations (you really need to understand that 30 degree phase shift, when/where/how to take it). Use Grainger to brush up on phasors. You NEED to know your phasors. Become familiar with the Grainger book - what's in it and where it's at - but I didn't work many problems out of it, nor did I cuddle up with it at night and read it cover to cover.

Use Chelapati for transformers and motors. Those 2 chapters are well worth it. It does go in to "too much detail", but in some cases it's good to go there. The Autotransformers, parallel transformers, etc are good to review. Just figure out your weak areas and dig in.


----------

